# Ground tuna



## the fishkiller (Jun 24, 2008)

I am able to get sushi grade ground tuna at a good price, but i would more ways to use it than just sushi rolls. I made Tuna burgers by adding a little panko and then grilling. Any ideas would be most appreciated.


----------



## attie (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been around fish for a long time and have never heard of such a product here.
Perhaps a Tuna Terrine 
Tuna Mousse Terrine with Olives - Allrecipes


----------



## the fishkiller (Jun 26, 2008)

Its Nakaochi, spoon scraped yellowfin tuna, for restaurant use.  Many places use it for spicy tuna rolls, i love it chirashi(sp?) style. Thanks for the idea, I appreciate it.


----------



## attie (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info mate, we must be a wasteful mob here, I don't know of anybody who does it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2008)

Try mixing with a hefty amount of chopped shallots (the finer the tuna the finer the shallots should be chopped), black cracked pepper, and a good quality EVOO.  Let sit in fridge for a couple hours.  Mix some wasabi paste with some mayo and mirin.  Mix a bit in the tuna, plate the tuna (a little goes a long way - it's just an appy), put a thumb print in the top, place a bit of caviar in thumb print, drizzle with more of the mayo/wasabi mixture.  Use a little less wasabi than mayo and a little more mirin than wasabi - I'm talking tsp. and tablespoons here, like 2 tsp. to 3 TBS to 4 tsp wasabi, mayo, mirin respectively.  

You can also give your tuna a bit of an Asian flair by mixing in some canned water chestnuts, spring onion, toasted sesame oil, fresh grated ginger, soy sauce, bind with an egg white and when you sauté, flip ONE time only.  A bit of crushed pineapple is good too!  If you want some heat you can mix in wasabi or some garlic/chili paste.  Serve on a bed of greens with something like a wasabi vinaigrette.


----------



## Nat2007 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

Ground tuna rolls is a very typical dish from the part of Spain where I am coming from. I actually just put a recipe on my spanish blog...I will try to translate it to English when I have some time, so I can give it to you.

But this is one of the most typical recipes:

You need to chop 1 onion, 1 clove of garlic and parsley. Place it in a little bit of olive oil until it is tender. 

Place the tuna in a large bowl. Add the onion, garlic and pasrley from above. Add 1 beaten egg and some bread (no crust) which you have soaked in milk first. 

Season with salt and pepper.

You can them start making rolls with the pastry above. Coat them in flour and beaten egg and fry them a little bit in oil till they are golden.

In the same oil you need to make a sauce with onion, red sweet pepper, tomato, garlic and parsley. Just chopped them and cook slowly until they are soft. Add a bit of flour and then liquid to make the sauce: I use a bit of wine plus some god fish stock (or prawn stock that I make myself). I blend the sauce so there are no bites of veggies....

Finally you put all the rolls into the sauce and let them simmer for 15 minutes.


----------

